# einsteiger flatland



## scott_rider (1. August 2008)

hi ich komme aus der mtb dirt/street szene und würde gerne mit flatland anfangen.jetzt such ich ein bmx das nicht so teuer is also einsteiger bike.

mfg marvin


----------



## Aceface (1. August 2008)

Hi,

ich kenn mich mit Flatland zwar nicht so aus, aber KHE scheint ganz brauchbare Flatland Kompletträder zu haben. Angefangen bei rund 300  bis hoch zu 1.000 .

Für nen Anfänger sollte da etwas dabei sein und dafür tuts ja auch erstmal nen Einsteigerrad.

Schau doch z. B. mal bei www.parano-garage.de oder ähnlichen Shops oder ruf dort einfach mal durch, die werden dich schon beraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der stimp (5. August 2008)

hi, falls du icq hast, schreib mich mal an, dann kann ich dir ein wenig mit dem flatlanden unter die arme greifen. meine icq nummer ist: 468341933

schau mal auf www.kunstform.org
das ist ein reiner flatland webshop und die jungs fahren (rollen) alle selber und haben gut plan.
http://www.global-flat.com/smf/index.php?board=9.0 ist der deutsche teil vom global-flat forum. das ist wohl DAS flatlandforum überhaupt (gibt aber auch noch mehr)...
als räder kann ich dir erstmal das khe - stylus (ca. 280,-) als schnupper rad ans herz legen oder das khe - da-function (ca. 400,-).

ich hab grad mein "altes" khe stylus hier im marktplatz inseriert. 

wie gesagt, mors mich mal an und oder nimm mal die beiden links unter die lupe.

gruss mario


----------

